# Blue poop?



## Bibi (May 21, 2017)

So sorry but I have googled this and getting no answers. I am not sure which tortoise produced this but as you can see in the pictures it is blue in colour. I have looked for anything that may have caused this in their enclosed area but can see nothing. They have been eating hibiscus leaves and flowers, carrot tops and some grated carrot, grass and dandelion. Bit worried......


----------



## JoesMum (May 21, 2017)

I'm sorry but your photos aren't showing for me


----------



## Bibi (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for your interest, I have uploaded them. I do hope you can see them.


----------



## JoesMum (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for reloading the pictures 

It is unusual but looks like discoloured urate to me. 

Usually this is caused by something that they've eaten... dandelion for example turns everything pink!

How frequently do you soak your tort and how long for? 

The urine looks kind of dark, so I'm wondering if more frequent and longer soaks will stop this.

Your Greek's diet should be weedy leafy Greens. They're not really grass eaters although some does get eaten if they graze a lawn. 

They can't digest sugars properly - it causes digestive and kidney problems - so fruit, carrot, bell pepper and tomato should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally if at all.


----------



## Bibi (May 21, 2017)

Ahhh no wonder I was getting nowhere Googling for blue poo.......Yes I would agree, one patch of urine did look dark yesterday.
These tortoises are relatively new to me after they were left in villa I took them on. I soak them every day but not for very long as they seem to hate it. They try to climb out and appear to get quite distressed. They have a shallow big area with water and 'water' their shells. I guess they will just have to put up with a good soaking. I have read 20 mins is good but they don't get that at the moment.


----------



## JoesMum (May 21, 2017)

I find it best to soak first thing in the morning before the tort has warmed up properly. 

With warm water, the cold tort is far more likely to relax and enjoy a soak. 

The bowl needs to be large, flat- bottomed and not see through. A washing up bowl is good. 

The water should be deep enough to come just up over the join between the shell and the plastron.


----------



## Bibi (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for your suggestions. I am getting most things right (water temp, very large washing up bowl and water level) but will try first thing in the morning. It has actually been very hot here the past few days but today has been a bit cooler so will get to them first thing in the morning. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## eric joranson (May 21, 2017)

blue coloration in urates......caused by flowers? What kind of flowers were they? Interesting; I will be following this thread to hear others opinions.


----------

